
Master the art of looping in JavaScript with these tricks - praveenscience
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/master-the-art-of-looping-in-javascript-with-these-incredible-tricks-a5da1aa1d6c5/
======
LandR
Post title sounds like a buzzfeed headline.

> Recursionists _hate_ him

